# Kamera in Java Swing einbinden



## meta (6. Apr 2016)

Hallo liebe Foren Mitglieder,
ich baue momentan ein Spielfeld in Java Swing, auf dem die Spiele mit oder ohne Würfel gespielt werden können. Jetzt muss ich in meinen Programm ein USB Webcam einbinden, die durch ein Button ausgelöst werden soll, um die Spielzüge zu fotografieren. Da ich bis jetzt mit sowas nicht beschäftigt war, brauche jetzt eine Hilfe. Wie kann ich eine Kamera in meinem Programm integrieren? Welche Bibliotheken brauche ich, damit es geschehen kann? Könnte hier mir vielleicht jemand helfen?

Ich danke euch im Voraus.


----------



## Joose (6. Apr 2016)

Das Spielfeld von deinem Java Programm soll fotografiert werden?
Warum brauchst du dazu eine USB Webcam, welche das erledigt? Mach doch einfach einen Screenshot und fertig.
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4490454/how-to-take-a-screenshot-in-java


----------



## meta (7. Apr 2016)

Hallo,
danke dir für deine Antwort. Ich setze echte Spielsteine für mein Programm. Später werde ich mit einer Bilderkkennungssoftware arbeiten, damit die Farben idwntifiziert werden können. Deswegen muss ich die ganze mit einer Webcam tun.


----------



## Joose (7. Apr 2016)

Also hast du ein reales Spielfeld auf welchem du irgendwelche Steine setzen kannst. Dieses Spielfeld soll fotografiert werden und dein Program zeichnet es nach.
Habe ich das so richtig verstanden?

Der Link könnte dir dabei helfen 
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11487251/best-way-to-access-web-camera-in-java


----------



## meta (7. Apr 2016)

Hallo,
danke für die Link.
ja. Das Programm soll die aufgenommenen Bilder als .jpeg speichern. 

Gruß


----------

